
Tcpdump101 – Build packet capture syntax online - megahz
https://tcpdump101.com/
======
moreira
This is incredible and makes me think a website like this could and should
exist, containing an interface to as many unix tools as possible.

Yes, one could "RTFM" as one commenter mentioned, but if you're just a casual
CLI user, this sort of interface seems incredibly handy. "I know I want to use
cURL but I don't know what arguments I need to do X and Y". Use the interface
to piece together a whole command, with nice instructions for every little
flag and argument available so you know what you're doing.

It's kind of like those visual regex builders. They're amazing!

~~~
zorpner
A/UX had a tool like this called Commando (you can see it in the third
screenshot on this page:
[http://toastytech.com/guis/aux3.html](http://toastytech.com/guis/aux3.html)
).

~~~
moreira
Woah. That's just remarkable. This needs to exist as a modern app. I
definitely want to build something like this now.

------
j0057
It would be more didactically useful to not use a lower-uppercase font for the
resulting options, right now it causes a lot of confusion: should you use `-I
eth0` or `-i eth0`?

(I had to look it up, the lower case variant is the correct one.)

------
mimsee
I'd like to see the source published on github with an Open Source license so
I could fix a lot of the UX issues with this page.

~~~
orf
[https://tcpdump101.com/js/t101.js](https://tcpdump101.com/js/t101.js)

9,000 lines of Javascript, looking pretty handmade and very heavily coupled.
I'm not sure if you'd make much progress.

~~~
londons_explore
But on the plus side, at least it isn't gobbling a gig of ram and lagging
while react re-renders everything 25 times.

~~~
orf
And on the downside, it's an unmaintainable mess that would require a rewrite
to have any hope of having a usable UI.

------
john37386
Cool stuff, I would personally enforce the "count" packet to 100 or 1000 by
default. This way, you make sure that no one crashes this powerful device. If
someone knows what is doing, then he could just disable it.

Sniffing at +10Gbps can be tricky sometimes.

------
myrandomcomment
So my first thought was this is really cool, and it is. However I realized I
would never use it as if I need tcpdump, I am on a CLI and I am just going to
type man for things I need to look up.

------
raister
man tcpdump

RTFM...

~~~
larkeith
Because everyone knows GUIs provide no increase in usability and efficiency,
especially to those who use the tool infrequently.

How's HN looking for you in Lynx?

~~~
gerdesj
Its white on black and runs even faster.

~~~
raister
I get downvoted a lot, however, do we really need a tool to access another
tool? I guess we don't - it is a pointless tool. If tcpdump is THAT important
to you, it merits taking a deep look into the manual. Now, just because
someone implemented a website with directions to a tool, it doesn't
automatically translate to something useful.

~~~
danmg
Trying to make useful tools is hard. But, in this instance I think zsh does a
better job...

[https://i.imgur.com/xeULphF.png](https://i.imgur.com/xeULphF.png)

